# durumdan vazife cikarmak



## al-sirbi

What does *durumdan vazife çıkarmak* mean?


----------



## Ansonesque

Merhaba al-sarbi!

My best guess: "To take charge of the situation"

Best to wait for the input of native speakers, however...


----------



## tugcee

I vote for the same answer(but it is the positive meaning of the expression) as Ansonesque However; you must consider that we usually use that expression to mean something negative. It is to involve yourself in a situation when your involvement is not wanted.

We say "Her durumdan vazife çıkarma!"

" it is NOT your job, do not interfere in it!


----------



## ~ceLine~

Her olayda, yerde; kendine iş, yapılacak bir görev, sorumluluk bulma.

Ben bunu anladım, doğru mu?
(Hiç kullanmamıştım da ..)


----------



## tugcee

evet zaten o anlamda ama biz bunu olumsuz anlamda kullanırız."Herşeyden kendine pay çıkarma gibi bir şey" "İşin olamayan birşeye burnunu sokma"

"Do not interefere in something that is not your job."or " to jump at something that it is not your job." For ex: The president of Turkey is talking about Iraq and some people from press pick some words or sentences that might cause misunderstanding among people,or in the society intentionally because they want to use that situation for their expedience.


----------



## ukuca

The original expression doesn't necessarily reflect a negative interference, it means "to step up, to take charge in a process". However, "Her durumdan vazife çıkarmak" (to stick one's nose into everything) indicates an inappropriate interference.


----------



## Chazzwozzer

Here you can see the phrase in use by Erdoğan.


----------



## tristero

I've run across this expression before in translating, and had a bit of difficulty in getting the exact sense.  I think a close approximation of "durumdan vazife çıkarmak" in English would be "to take it upon oneself (to do something)", which can be appropriate in certain circumstances but much of the time may be overly presumptive.

It literally means to decide upon one's duty based on the situation, as in a soldier in battle, etc., but in actual usage, it seems to be generally used in a negative sense, of taking action or making a decision without the proper authority to do so.  This negative connotation is especially strong when used with "her" ("her durumdan...).


----------

